# كتابان في ال PLC and manufacturing automation



## نحو الامام (30 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم اخواني , وجدت كتابين في غاية الاهمية يتعلقان في ال PLC and manufacturing automation. 


 الكتاب الاول بعنوان automation manufacturing systems with PLCs ويناقش مواضيع مثل


 PLC Hardware, 
PLC networks
, Ladder diagram
, sensors and actuators
plc timers ,latches, counters
plc operations
fuzzy logic وغيرها الكثير.
 اما الكتاب الاخر فهو بعنوان integration and automation of manufacturing system ويناقش مواضيع مثل 


integrated and automated manufacturing
, programming, 
data bases and network communication 
industrial robotics
cnc machines and programming

 وغيرها من المواضيع المتعلقى بالاتمتة. أمل ان يكون الكتابين في غاية الفائدة لمن يطلع عليهما او يقرأهما. 
وهذا رابط الكتاب الاول:
http://claymore.engineer.gvsu.edu/~jackh/books/plcs/pdf/plcbook5_1.pdf

وهذا رابط الكتاب الثاني:
http://claymore.engineer.gvsu.edu/~jackh/books/integrated/pdf/integratedbook.pdf
اذا لم يعمل الرباط مباشرة فقط كل ما عليك هو ان تنسخ هذا الرباط في متصفحك وتنتظر حتى يظهر الملف كاملا.


----------



## نحو الامام (30 يوليو 2008)

اخواني من لديه اي مراجع اخرى فليشاركنا بها


----------



## على اللول (10 أغسطس 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## almoiz (28 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا زوجتي في هذا التخصص وربنا يعينني


----------



## ودبيلا (4 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير , ارجو المزيد من الابداع


----------



## المهندسة المعلمة (13 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابن العميد (15 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hudhud1968 (15 ديسمبر 2008)

شكراً يا أخي و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hamza auto (15 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hamza auto (15 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ..إذا في حدا يساعدني ببعض الكتب أو المعلومات حول أنظمة أو منظومات انتاج الغازات الصناعية مثل الأوكسجين industrial gases production systems(o2 or co2


----------



## al-jaroodi (18 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور أخوي على الكتابين القيمين


----------



## TariqFarrah (15 يناير 2009)

thanks for the book


----------



## أحمد محمود الخطيب (24 يناير 2009)

*لكتابان عن plc*

الف شكر على هذا المجهود الكبير


----------



## انور عزيز الشاوش (29 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مشكور اخى على هذا المجهود الكبير 
وجزاك الله خيرا والسلام ..............


----------



## شمس سالم (26 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم وشكرا جزيلا على هذه الكتب المفيدة وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## القيصرY (28 فبراير 2009)

عندي سؤال حول plc عندي برنامج له تعليمي و مش عارف اتعامل معاه كويس لو فيه مساعده 
وأكون داعي لكم


----------



## youcef_auto (14 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## fade-na (24 مارس 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية على هذه اللنكات الجميلة


----------



## mnci (16 سبتمبر 2009)

جزيت الخير
Automated Manufacturing Systems with PLCs


----------



## amir al assouad (22 سبتمبر 2009)

god bless you, thanks


----------



## malisss (21 يوليو 2010)

choukran


----------

